# Failure to boot after I overclocked



## velve (Dec 11, 2008)

hey there

I recently decided against my better judgement to overclock my Gigabyte P4 titan motherboard with a 2.4 CPU processor (excuse my lack of pc knowledge) in the Bios from a clock speed of 200 MHz to 230 mhz. this seemed like a tiny increment to me. But after that my pc asked to reboot, so I said yes and nothing appears on my screen. The boot light stays red as well as the green light on my case. But nothing happens on the screen.

I came to a hipothesis that I have blown my CPU, but have been told elsewhere that a 30 Mhz increase on a P4 shouldnt blow the CPU. I have been told to remove the CMOS battery for a couple of minutes then insert it again, ive tried that but still nothing.

This is a desperate plea to anyone that can help, because I have so much important information "recordings" that I cannot lose.

help would be greatly appreciated in any form. thanks

(just to add that my OS at the moment is in fact windows XP professional)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Unplug machine from wall, take the cmos battery out. Leave it out for
30minutes. See what happens. If you have a cmos jumper use it. If you
have the manual it can be a help in clearing your cmos.


----------



## velve (Dec 11, 2008)

unfortunately ive lost the manual for the CMOS. 

ive taken the CMOS out overnight and tried starting in the morning but nothing happene

are there any alternative ways to fix it?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well that should have reset the BIOS, at this point I'd say you fried something.


----------



## Capricorn1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just taking the battery out doesn't seem to clear the CMOS on all motherboards. (It will clear the clock on all of them.) Unplug the system, remove the CMOS battery, move the CMOS normal/clear jumper from normal to clear. Just for giggles, push the power button. Move the jumper back to normal, reinsert the battery, and plug the unit back in.

If this is your motherboard, http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/rl.../Motherboards/GigaByte/8SGXLFS/8sgxlfs_uk.pdf , the CLR setting is the upper two pins on the jumper just above the battery.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Taking the CMOS battery out should reset the bios on all motherboards. But you can try the pins if you want.


----------

